# Screen print qualit vs Heat press quality



## triplebtees (Jun 3, 2005)

Is Screen print quality "that much better" than the heat press quality, I just spent around 3k on start up(for heat press). Between software, Heat Press($1,200), printer ($400), paper, tees, etc.... Still trying to perfect it, but, i'm not happy with the white that is printing on the shirt, i'm trimming around the image, trying everything i have read. Is this just how it is gonna be? What else can i do, my press is a DK20S. GeoKnight> Please help, Frustrated!


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

As we've said, try a different paper. My shirts are coming out great with Transjet II and Durabrite inks... you can't even see the small border around the image on a natural (an off-white beige) colored shirts, much less on white.


----------



## FatHamsterGirl (May 21, 2005)

Twinge said:


> As we've said, try a different paper. My shirts are coming out great with Transjet II and Durabrite inks... you can't even see the small border around the image on a natural (an off-white beige) colored shirts, much less on white.


Do you think the same goes for yellow or light pink or purple? How do you suppose those colors would turn out?


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

You will most likely get a subtle but visable border on the pastel type colors, but the only way to know for sure is to try it. In addition to white, ash, and natural, the only color we've tried that didn't leave a border was a light green color. We have a couple of shirts we ordered just to test out, but we haven't pressed them yet; if I remember to post about it, I'll let you know how those turned out.


----------

